

I got this, I think it's a phishing email, how do I alert Gmail about it? - ucee054

I got this, I think it's a phishing email, how do I alert Gmail about it?<p>&#62;&#62;&#62;<p>Due to recent upgrade in our database, we are terminating all unverified accounts permanently. Reply and give the information below:Username,P/word,Date of Birth,Phone&#38;Country. Note! You have one week to comply. Gmail Inc. All rights reserved.
   Inbox 
Add star 
Gmail Team
&#60;majidtariq@gmail.com&#62; 	Mon, Aug 27, 2012 at 10:16 PM
======
martey
[https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=184963)

~~~
ucee054
Many Thanks

